# Introvert iNtuition vs Extrovert iNtuition (Ni vs Ne) according to DaveSuperPowers



## Vanishing Point (Oct 2, 2012)

I like his videos. Not only informative, but also entertaining. roud:


----------



## Boolean11 (Jun 11, 2012)

DaveSuperPowers lols

The guy isn't bad but his function definitions are more of the generic MBTI caricatures instead of Jung himself who even has a different definition of introversion and extroversion. Bill Gates is an INTP according to DaveSuperPowers typing, but an ENTJ according to a more Jungian definition of the functions.


----------



## jakojako (Jul 5, 2012)

thank you for sharing the video... very good.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Blech, that video didn't really provide good arguments for why Gates is an ENTJ either. It just says he is not an INTP because the arguments for INTP are not sound. It doesn't mean Gates doesn't have to be an INTP, though.


----------



## Fridays (Jul 12, 2012)

Send Bill the MBTI-test. Then we will know, (maybe). :crazy:


----------



## marckos (May 6, 2011)

In the begining of the video I kwen its going to be s...it, the narrator almost make me sleep (pretty sure was ISTJ), the "argument" that we cant type people because of their physical apperiance, Hitler an introvert ( LOL at this).

True is: Bill Gates INTP 5w6-8w9-3w4 Sp/so


----------



## Le9acyMuse (Mar 12, 2010)

Gates ain't an ENTJ, in my opinion. There are no ridiculous hypotheses, but I find ENTJ farfetched. I'd give my reasoning, but this isn't about Gates.

That guy gives an interesting exhibition of his version. I more more less agree. Might've said some things differently. INTJs aren't jerks. lol When people don't take time to witness styles outside of their own, staying within themselves, they become jerky. I know, I know, he was "joking," but Ni has my alarms go off at times like this.


----------



## jakojako (Jul 5, 2012)

Gates is definitely an introvert. Either INTJ or INTP.


----------



## Fallen Nocturne (May 13, 2012)

Why has this devolved into ANOTHER thread about Bill Gates so quickly?

I liked this video. Probably one of the clearest explanations I've seen about the differences between Ni and Ne for quite a long time. A video format really suits this kind of thing in my opinion. Comparing Ni and Ne in writing often just becomes a tangled mess of words.


----------



## Fridays (Jul 12, 2012)

I just wanna say:
I like different opinions! :kitteh:


----------



## Deus Absconditus (Feb 27, 2011)

Bill Gates is a ESFP


----------



## Vanishing Point (Oct 2, 2012)

Boolean11 said:


> DaveSuperPowers lols
> 
> The guy isn't bad but his function definitions are more of the generic MBTI caricatures instead of Jung himself who even has a different definition of introversion and extroversion. Bill Gates is an INTP according to DaveSuperPowers typing, but an ENTJ according to a more Jungian definition of the functions.


I'm tempted to post this in the Hitler thread as people seem to think he's an INFJ. At 2:14. 
Though their own site claims he is an INFJ...which I can't understand if they are aware of what's on their own video. 
I'm a bit suspicious of all of these celebrity typing sites. Sometimes it seems they are not familiar with the biographies and work of the people in some of their typings. 
I would also love to see the qualifications of the people who did the typing. Hey, I'm an INFJ, so I know all about how packaging influences the level of trustworthiness people perceive a site etc. to have, so... I could make a convincing looking one too. I liked the type of a voice they cast to do the reading for example. Very "history professor"... must be accurate. Not saying they're not raising valid questions, just pointing out some things that bother me.
What I liked about this video as I've been thinking of this behavioural-psychodynamic problem in determining the lead function, because I have been wondering about this. I suppose the Briggs Myers tests online use the behavioral model. I was not aware that Birggs Myers did not.
As fot the physiognomy: When I began playing around with what I knew of Briggs-Meyers and using it to type some known people to see wether I could, I instinctively looked for clues in the working methods and the actual product as well as autobiographical cues , but I notice that most people tend to say "Oh he or she looks like an ______" ...so I wonder is it in any way valid to use physiognomy to determine the lead function? 
I did find a site dedicated to Jungian Physiognomy and it seems their proposal differs in that they are going about it trying to identify the Jungian lead function, the results are not necessarily congruent with what's on most celebrity typing lists. I wonder if visual typing is at all valid? The public opinion on most forums seems to be that it is.
...trying to make sense of all of this. :wink:


----------



## Boolean11 (Jun 11, 2012)

Vanishing Point said:


> I'm tempted to post this in the Hitler thread as people seem to think he's an INFJ. At 2:14.
> Though their own site claims he is an INFJ...which I can't understand if they are aware of what's on their own video.
> I'm a bit suspicious of all of these celebrity typing sites. Sometimes it seems they are not familiar with the biographies and work of the people in some of their typings.
> I would also love to see the qualifications of the people who did the typing. Hey, I'm an INFJ, so I know all about how packaging influences the level of trustworthiness people perceive a site etc. to have, so... I could make a convincing looking one too. I liked the type of a voice they cast to do the reading for example. Very "history professor"... must be accurate. Not saying they're not raising valid questions, just pointing out some things that bother me.
> ...


MBTI is a joke, its not a hard science at all and even if it where the arguments would be the ones that stand over credentials. You've been taught critical thinking at university haven't you? It does matter whether someone is a professor or whatever, what stands is the quality of their argument itself. 

Celebrity type is always changing its typing most of the time when they think they've made errors, typing dead people or folks you don't really know is difficult.


----------



## Vanishing Point (Oct 2, 2012)

Boolean11 said:


> You've been taught critical thinking at university haven't you? It does matter whether someone is a professor or whatever, what stands is the quality of their argument itself.


I was born critical ;D ...I don't have much formal education. Critical thinking was kind of what was the problem that discouraged me from one. I find I always got in trouble for things even though I never outright challenged anyone. 


Boolean11 said:


> Celebrity type is always changing its typing most of the time when they think they've made errors, typing dead people or folks you don't really know is difficult.


I'm sure it's not easy. Especially INFJs. Some on their list were really odd choices. I suppose if you're a crazy dictator with an ideology you're automatically one. I don't know if that says more about how they perceive INFJs to be at that site than what INFJs are like in reality. Most dictators at least pretend to have some "higher vision" or pretend to be acting on some higher authority. But that's just general "How To Be A Dictator for dummies" Ideology is a great propaganda tool and I would suspect most would use that card to drive their agenda, no matter what their type. Their "schpiel" would be to perpetrate that idea. ...just like companies pay advertising agencies to create them "Company values". It doesn't mean they actually have any necessarily. It's just useful. Tut-tut, celebrity types.







...and David Lynch someone with an S over N preference?


----------



## Boolean11 (Jun 11, 2012)

Vanishing Point said:


> I was born critical ;D ...I don't have much formal education. Critical thinking was kind of what was the problem that discouraged me from one. I find I always got in trouble for things even though I never outright challenged anyone.
> 
> I'm sure it's not easy. Especially INFJs. Some on their list were really odd choices. I suppose if you're a crazy dictator with an ideology you're automatically one. I don't know if that says more about how they perceive INFJs to be at that site than what INFJs are like in reality. Most dictators at least pretend to have some "higher vision" or pretend to be acting on some higher authority. But that's just general "How To Be A Dictator for dummies" Ideology is a great propaganda tool and I would suspect most would use that card to drive their agenda, no matter what their type. Their "schpiel" would be to perpetrate that idea. ...just like companies pay advertising agencies to create them "Company values". It doesn't mean they actually have any necessarily. It's just useful. Tut-tut, celebrity types.
> View attachment 50230
> ...


Have you read Jung's psychological types? It really illuminates things and you'll realize why typing people is very difficult, analyzing the "thought process" not the persona.


----------



## Vanishing Point (Oct 2, 2012)

Boolean11 said:


> Have you read Jung's psychological types? It really illuminates things and you'll realize why typing people is very difficult, analyzing the "thought process" not the persona.


I've read the parts pertaining to Introverted intuition and a few other processes. I also looked at some of the criticism toward Jung's typing in general. I don't in all earnestness expect any artificial model to not have limitations or to really explain everything about someone's personality, obviously. 
I would agree that it is difficult to analyze something as private as a person's thought process, like examining languages by looking at the syntax, not the words. 
I've been wondering on how to make a kind of a "How to spot an INFJ artist, writer, musician" thread. I feel like some idea on that is on it's way. Or then I'm just getting the flu... :laughing: In any case...I have my ideas but I'd like to see if other feeling preferred Ni doms agree. As the buddhist axiom says 
"We are what we think. 
All that we are arises with our thoughts. 
With our thoughts we make the world. " 
There's always confirmation bias.


----------

